# Game #71: Phoenix Suns (44-26) @ Golden State Warriors (19-50) - 3/22



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Monday, 10:30PMEST/8:30:30PMMT/7PMPST
Where: Oracle Arena - Oakland, CA
TV: local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: W 93-87 Vs. Portland Trail Blazers*












*Phoenix Suns (44-26) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Robin Lopez* 














*Golden State Warriors (19-50)

Starters: 





































PG Stephon Curry | SG Monta Ellis | SF Corey Maggette | PF Anthony Tolliver | C Chris Hunter * 




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....EATTHEMALIVE!*
​


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol @ the pic. I never know which Suns team shows up against the Warriors. Sometimes they blow them out, sometimes they play them close. If how they've played recently is any indication, then the Suns show destroy them, but consistency has never been their forte, lol.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol yeah. I felt we needed one more for when we play crappy teams. Slogan hit me the other day and the pic was what I had in mind and matched perfectly. 

Suns will have an easier time scoring in this game. Let's hope they bring some of the defensive effort from last night tonight. But you're right, you never know when we play them. Hopefully, our recent consistency continues against them. I hope Amare goes for 50.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Another thing. 

This is the schedule coming up. 

Fri 26 vs New York 
Sun 28 @ Minnesota 
Tue 30 @ Chicago 
Wed 31 @ New Jersey 
Apr 2 @ Detroit 


We're in the 5th seed, a game out of 4th from Utah and 2 1/2 and 3 games out of 3rd and 2nd. Sure, it's road heavy, but this game included, we cannot **** a good chance to move up higher. Not to mention, last 6 games are against 5 playoff teams and Houston. Need to take advantage and get the wins from those we should beat.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with touchdown pass to Jrich lol. Had a different arc on it than normally. 

18-16, Suns 5:58 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't know what it is, but Amare struggles against these midgets for some reason. He's clumsy, turns it over and doesn't finish well. 

Picked up 2 fouls now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns turning the ball over way too ****ing much. 9 in that qrter. 

33-31, Suns at the end of 1.


Jrich is on fire. 15 pts and 3-4 from 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

GS woke up the beast in Amare.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

65-62, Suns up at the half.


Jrich 20 pts (6-11)

Amare 13 pts (4-4). 8 pts in that 2nd qrter.


GS will run out of gas. Only playing 9 guys tonight.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice bait by JRich at the end. When he's on he's ON, lol. 20 pts already, sheesh.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He's been playing mostly well for last month 1/2 to 2 months. Minus a game here or there, or that blown dunk. Nice change because he played like absolute **** before that for longest time.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I didn't realize before this game exactly how fun it is to watch Stephen Curry, jeebus.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, Curry's proved me wrong. Thought he'd be a bust. Been playing insane for awhile now. He is fun to watch. I can see why we wanted him this past summer. 



I think the scoreboard is going to break in this game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Curry with a sweet floater. But Suns don't even waste time throwing it down court and Jrich drills a 3 in transition. 29pts, 6 rebs


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I would like to thank everyone to coming to Scoreboard's death tonight at 10:30 pm. It lived a long life, but it could just not keep up with these two teams tonight. RIP


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm getting tired of these bs phantom fouls that the Warriors are getting >_>


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow... They gave up another buzzer beater... How hard is it to put up a hand in someone's face with 2 seconds left? Idiots...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich big shot. Then of ****ing course. Ellis drills it at the buzzer. death, taxes, and Suns giving up a buzzer beater.

99-98, Suns at the end of 3.

Jrich 31 pts, 6 rebs


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> I'm getting tired of these bs phantom fouls that the Warriors are getting >_>


Especially, with how late they are too.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I guess the Suns left their defense back in Phoenix...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This was expected. No matter when we play them, it's always gonna be a track meet.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Save us Amare. SAVE US


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

WOW Dragic with some crucial turnovers. Why the hell it take Gentry so long to get Nash back in?


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Thank goodness Nash is going to come back in... Dragic was getting kind of wild out there.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare's been a monster.


And someone might want to guard Williams.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Holy ****ing **** Amare!!!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

OMG... What a F***** DUNK!!!

And yes, it'd be nice if they at least threw a soft double at Williams to get the ball out of his hands.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

BLACK JESUS! Wow, that was nice.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare's ****ing destroying them. This is awesome.



Sarver give him the ****ing yrs he wants after this. He's earned it.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Goodness... Amare said f*** this and has taken over this quarter. It's like watching a 2K10 game, lol.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Ever since the All-Star break he has been playing more and more like a true MVP, really for the first time in his career. Gotta give Amare Stoudemire credit.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> Ever since the All-Star break he has been playing more and more like a true MVP, really for the first time in his career. Gotta give Amare Stoudemire credit.


Yep. What I like is he's rebounding more consistently than ever before (he'll still have his bad games obviously) and showing effort defensive end. Not just scoring.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Well this last minute and a half has been the best defense the Suns have played tonight. And I can't believe Nash just missed that FT, lol.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Amare with a sick rebound and got to the line after Hill choked on 2 FTs. It's like the Suns want to make this game last forever


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

JRich with his bonehead move of the night. Though to be honest, that was another bs call >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hill choking at the ****ing line.

Ellis misses a wide open 3 look.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash misses a FT. What the ****.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare missed 1/2 and then Ellis misses at the buzzer. Holy ****. I'm relieved now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 133, Warriors 131*

Amare 37 pts (12-15), 8 rebs.

Jrich 34 pts (12-20), 6 rebs, 4 assists.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

It's amazing how the Suns find ways to constantly try to give you a heart attack at the end of games >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I wasn't worried even before Amare started going off, but those last 30 secs, were killing me. They started to foul early and confused me. Thought there was less time on the clock. I was too into it lol.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Amare is finally getting 20+ touches a game and he's responding. He is actually scaring the other teams like James does. Towards the end of the game, all eyes were moving from where the ball is to Amare.

Also, sorry, I have to do this, BOOOOOO Nash and Hill! They almost choked the game away with the combined 6 missed FTs in the final minutes.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

So awesome for him to be playing like this right now.. partly because he's making a bunch of league execs look like fools for not wanting to give even 10¢ on the dollar for him, but mostly because we need it for the stretch run. He's winning games for us, and if it means the difference between having home court and not against someone like Utah, well that's just huge. I seriously don't want to play the Jazz in the first round if they have home court - ugh. Keep it up, STAT!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks for the clip Diss... I jumped out of my seat during the actual game, lol. I wish I could relive that moment, haha. It reminded me of when Baron Davis destroyed AK-47. Dunks are always better when you actually see them in-game then when you see a replay later on.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

<object width="388" height="394" classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" id="ep"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://i.cdn.turner.com/nba/nba/.element/swf/1.1/cvp/nba_embed_container.swf?context=suns_416x234&videoId=teams/suns/2010/03/23/jmz100323wmv-1268595" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#000000" /><embed src="http://i.cdn.turner.com/nba/nba/.element/swf/1.1/cvp/nba_embed_container.swf?context=suns_416x234&videoId=teams/suns/2010/03/23/jmz100323wmv-1268595" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" bgcolor="#000000" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="388" wmode="transparent" height="394"></embed></object>

Ex-athlete" Rofl ^_^

Eh, Diss, can you fix this so it posts the damn video >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I would but I'm not sure if it will. It's not youtube, and might not be compatible on here

Post the link to it.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Here's the link sir: http://www.nba.com/suns/news/dudley_jmz.html


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ah yeah, I don't think it'll link here. I saw that on twitter when he posted it. It was funny. I love JMZ.


Also funny when Paul Coro of AZ Republic wrote and held up the sign.


----------

